# It was only a matter of time...



## Stroodlepuff (8/10/13)

http://www.10tv.com/content/mediaplayer/embed.html?ooid=FtdGdhZjrS0oa_YulBbOydKbCpMGlkbn&cmpid=share

What is your opinion of this?


----------



## ET (8/10/13)

yebo, can be done. there are even several products already available on the market specifically designed to smoke cannabis without having to convert the basic plant matter into an oil or tincture. have not heard about the crack cocaine theory though. to each their own i say. 

disclaimer : under no circumstances am i endorsing the smoking of narcotics at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/13)

It is human nature to push boundaries and experiment so there is no way anybody can stop it, the e-cigs are not to blame though.

Although it really irritates me that people actually do it and it gives us "normal Vapers" a bad name - it is a thought that crossed my mind just out of curiosity wandering if it could be done although I myself would never do it.

Just goes to show human curiosity knows no limits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

Inevitable!


----------



## Derick (21/10/13)

Plenty of suppliers we buy from have 'herbal vapourizers' that look just like e-cigs, but you can put dry herbs in. It heats the herbs and releases vapour.

And no - never getting them


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

Derick said:


> Plenty of suppliers we buy from have 'herbal vapourizers' that look just like e-cigs, but you can put dry herbs in. It heats the herbs and releases vapour.
> 
> And no - never getting them


 
You're a spoil sport, Derick. Actually looking at the "Hound" on Fasttech, but only because it is a bottom feeder and might work on my Reo.


----------

